# Wanting To Safely Overclock Processor



## Rockin-Rollo (Mar 18, 2008)

im runnin an intel pentium 4, 2.4 ghz processor and i want to safely over clock it to 2.8 ghz or eve 2.6 i just want that little extra speed, but im not sure how i would go abouts to doing this and i need help here aare my system specs

Nvidia e-geforce 7600 gt
1024 mb of ram
2.4 ghz processor (WANTING OVER CLOCKED BADLY )
and a really crappy super small hard drive 18 gigs of total space and 2 gigs left for free, this is what happens when ur a gamer lacking space lol.

and so yea help me please 

ps. preferably step by step procedures.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

what is your motherboard make and model


pentium 4's were not good overclockers by any means


read your motherboard manual and it should include a section on overclocking software for your board ........... like the Asus boards used an overclocking software called AI booster


another is clockgen


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

IMHO you would be far better served to buy a faster P4 cpu >>>>>> they are very cheap on ebay - used

you might be able to get a 3.2 ghz or even 3.4ghz if your motherboard will support it ????


give mobo model and we can make more suggestions


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you dont know your mobo make and model / use cpu-z and look @ the motherboard tab

http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

You can probably get it up to 2.6GHz, I have mine running on 2.59 and it's one of the old 533MHz FSB chips which are even worse for overclocking than the 800 FSB ones lol. What is your CPU's loaded temperature?


----------



## Rockin-Rollo (Mar 18, 2008)

my mother board model is 00T606


and how would i check the temperature of my CPU:S


----------



## Delsym (Apr 3, 2008)

You would use the program SpeedFan to see the your CPU and HDD temperatures. It is a very nifty program and comes in handy along with CPU-Z which gives you all the information about the CPU itself along with your memory.


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

00T606 isn't the exact model of your CPU, use a program like Everest and look under the motherboard section: http://www.lavalys.com/products/download.php?ps=UE&lang=en

Load up your CPU with Stress Prime for 10 minutes or so: http://sp2004.fre3.com/download.htm

Then look at the temperature readings from SpeedFan as suggested above.


----------

